# 146.5 ac Leon Co. Hunting land for sale



## surfcowboy

Hello all.

I have put my property on the market. Listing link

The opportunity to own such a unique property doesn't come around often. This magnificent hunting property is located just east of Centerville, Tx. The property consists of 146.5acres of recreational Whitetail & pig hunting land. The owner's passion for whitetail hunting led him to purchase the property in 2010. The property has been under wildlife exemption since 2011. The property is 85-90% wooded. There are multiple clearing throughout the property which consists of 4.4ac, 3.74ac, 2ac, .66ac, .49ac, .46ac and many smaller areas for bow hunting. There is power on the property. The owner has put a lot of effort into enhancing the hardwood habitat, improving hunting areas, opening up the land, and removing undesirable genes. With all of the hard work he increased the quality of bucks. The owner has filmed whitetail bucks that would score in the 120-150 inch class bucks. The property has a large number of wild pigs with some monster pigs mixed in, as well ducks that visit the creek. There is a great area that would make a great lake or private duck hunting area for all the duck hunters out there. Many access roads and trails throughout the property which allows access to almost every part of the property. The property has two deeded private road easements which allows you to enter from the north end or the south side of the property. The property has power on the north side. Property is located in a 100 year flood plain

Price $550,000


----------



## CWeavz5

surfcowboy said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have put my property on the market. Listing link
> 
> The opportunity to own such a unique property doesn't come around often. This magnificent hunting property is located just east of Centerville, Tx. The property consists of 146.5acres of recreational Whitetail & pig hunting land. The owner's passion for whitetail hunting led him to purchase the property in 2010. The property has been under wildlife exemption since 2011. The property is 85-90% wooded. There are multiple clearing throughout the property which consists of 4.4ac, 3.74ac, 2ac, .66ac, .49ac, .46ac and many smaller areas for bow hunting. There is power on the property. The owner has put a lot of effort into enhancing the hardwood habitat, improving hunting areas, opening up the land, and removing undesirable genes. With all of the hard work he increased the quality of bucks. The owner has filmed whitetail bucks that would score in the 120-150 inch class bucks. The property has a large number of wild pigs with some monster pigs mixed in, as well ducks that visit the creek. There is a great area that would make a great lake or private duck hunting area for all the duck hunters out there. Many access roads and trails throughout the property which allows access to almost every part of the property. The property has two deeded private road easements which allows you to enter from the north end or the south side of the property. The property has power on the north side. Property is located in a 100 year flood plain
> View attachment 4617569
> 
> View attachment 4617579
> 
> View attachment 4617576
> 
> View attachment 4617577
> 
> View attachment 4617574
> 
> View attachment 4617573
> 
> View attachment 4617578
> 
> View attachment 4617571
> 
> View attachment 4617580
> 
> View attachment 4617575
> 
> View attachment 4617572
> 
> View attachment 4617570


Price?


----------



## surfcowboy

CWeavz5 said:


> Price?


 $550,000


----------



## chrism31

can i get a contact nunber


----------



## surfcowboy

chrism31 said:


> can i get a contact nunber


PM sent


----------



## surfcowboy

couple more photo's. The lake site is were i was going to put a lake.


----------

